# Gurbani Kirtan #17 - Man Mere Har Ke Charan



## kaur-1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #17 - Man Mere Har Ke Charan*
SGGSJ Ang 1269

  Malaar Guru *Arjan Dev *
mlwr mhlw 5 ]
 malaar mehalaa 5 ||
 Malaar, Fifth Mehl:

 mn myry hir ky crn rvIjY ]
* man maerae har kae charan raveejai ||*
 O my mind, dwell on the Feet of the Lord.

 drs ipAws myro mnu moihE hir pMK lgwie imlIjY ]1] rhwau ]
* dharas piaas maero man mohiou har pankh lagaae mileejai ||1|| rehaao ||*
 My mind is enticed by thirst for the Blessed Vision of the Lord; I would take wings and fly out to meet Him. ||1||Pause||

 Kojq Kojq mwrgu pwieE swDU syv krIjY ]
* khojath khojath maarag paaeiou saadhhoo saev kareejai ||*
 Searching and seeking, I have found the Path, and now I serve the Holy.

 Dwir AnugRhu suAwmI myry nwmu mhw rsu pIjY ]1]
* dhhaar anugrahu suaamee maerae naam mehaa ras peejai ||1||*
 O my Lord and Master, please be kind to me, that I may drink in Your most sublime essence. ||1||

 qRwih qRwih kir srnI Awey jlqau ikrpw kIjY ]
* thraahi thraahi kar saranee aaeae jalatho kirapaa keejai ||*
 Begging and pleading, I have come to Your Sanctuary; I am on fire - please shower me with Your Mercy!

 kru gih lyhu dws Apuny kau nwnk Apuno kIjY ]2]13]17]
* kar gehi laehu dhaas apunae ko naanak apuno keejai ||2||13||17||*
 Please give me Your Hand - I am Your slave, O Lord. Please make Nanak Your Own. ||2||13||17||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

